# REHOME: Bakersfield, CA - Need Home for my rabbit



## doug mcdonald (Apr 17, 2008)

I rescued this rabbit from a city park just before Easter. She is a darling rabbit but she needs a loving home where she can enjoy life and be a good companion to someone. She is house broken and has a cage. She is very affectionate towards people and enjoys our company. She is a little aggressive towards cats but she has not been spayed. Please some one take her. We are in Bakersfield Ca. Did I mention She is a Mini Rex.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

I have moved your thread and am sending you a private message (PM)....

If you can share pictures, etc. it will help to get people interested in your rabbit - also - any information you might know (boy/girl, approximate age, etc).

Peg


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 17, 2008)

HI there, I think I might be in your same position - bunny "given" to me by a friend that found Baxter! half starved and I took him in thinking I would "keep" him until I found a home for him. 

Not knowing your lifestyle and demands but, have found that Rabbits are a cross between a cat and dog; very smart and not that problematic once you figure out their needs and wants? I'm thinking if you took in the bun, you have a heart and might find that you'll fall in love w/him or her.. 

I have a 19 year old cat that HATES Baxter and live in an apartment but thus far have worked it out through the resources of this website.

That being said, if you find yourself up against a wall - please let me know and am happy to work with you (as I'm in California) to find this rescue a home.

Good for you for taking the little one in. And Welcome! Pictures woud be Great!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I would be interested in seeing pictures as well. Also, let me know if you need any help with transporting her.


----------



## doug mcdonald (Apr 21, 2008)

This is *Millie. *I can't tell you much about her except she likes to lick you and sitting in your lap when being loved.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2008)

That's her in your avatar?


----------



## doug mcdonald (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes. Its Millie


----------

